# Hunting Scorpions and Desolation in the Big Bend



## Nomadinexile (Mar 11, 2010)

After a long and cold winter, time has come to reawaken my spirit and soul.  I chose to kick off the summer with a trip to the Big Bend region of Texas, a part of the Chihuahuan desert.  This is a brief summery of my trip.  My writing ability and time allotment prevent me from sharing every detail, nor could I begin to effectively describe everything I saw, heard, smelled, touched, nor the thoughts or emotions that come fast and furious when surrounded by such beauty.  I will do my best though.

	After catching a bus to Del Rio, TX I stopped in a grocery store to grab some extra water.  By now my backpack was well beyond its rated comfort capacity weight limit.   I can only estimate the weight.  I left with 5 gallons of water and 10 pounds of food.   I had plenty of warm clothes and another 5 pounds of batteries.   I believe that my pack weight exceeded 70 pounds, 22 pounds over the rated capacity of my new backpack.  Within a mile, I could feel bruising in my hips, and my shoulders and back ached.  My years of experience backpacking went right out the window when packing for this trip.  That was the biggest lesson of this trip.   Take what you think you need, then cut  it in half, then cut that in half.   Except for water.   Take lots of water.
	So I am walking for a couple of miles, thumb out in the air, sometimes turning to face the cars and walking backwards.   Almost immediately, I realize how futile it will be to try to walk anywhere out here with this weight.  So, I sit my burden down, and throw out the thumb once again.  From here, I can see the border crossing into mexico.   I begin to wonder why highway 90 would run right next to the check point as well.   After two rides stopped offering me rides into mexico, I asked and found out that, I had taken a turn off 90 and was now on a road that only went into mexico!   Fearing I couldn’t even make it all the way back across town before the sunset, and wondering how my body would handle it, I took a cab out to the west side of town.   After two more hours without catching a ride, I walked as far as I could until I found an empty lot in front of some kind of mining operation.   As the sun set, I laid on my sleeping pad wondering what I just got myself into.   Then the stars came out.   Living in a big city, it’s too easy to forget just how many stars can fill a night sky.   It was breathtaking, and I fell asleep watching satellites and predator drones flying by in front of the Milky Way.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 11, 2010)

I woke up at sunrise to the smell of sage.   Pack up my bag and stick out my thumb.   All the cars passing keep pointing to the side as if they are turning off the road ahead.   So I start walking to try and pass this turnoff to take away their excuse not to pick me up.  I walked most of the way to Lake Amistad.   By this point, there are few cars passing me.   I would estimate 1 in 4 or 1 in 5 were border patrol.  I had no idea we had so many.   They were everywhere.   Every hill had one parked on it, never mind the hundreds passing me on the road.   Ironically, many of them would wave at me in a friendly manner.   After my last trip, this was unexpected.   But alas, not all of them are raging maniacs apparently and thankfully.  
	Finally, a pick-up truck pulled over.   Friendly fellow and disabled vet.   Unlicensed and facing assault on a police officer charges, for breaking a border patrol agents arm, he took me across the lake before turning back around to town.  I am now far away from any stores and passing traffic is almost nil.   There are a few R.V.s.   A few trucks pulling boats from the lake, and that’s about it.  So I start walking again.   The next “town”, which is really just a store on the corner of two highways, is 20+ miles away.  I figure if I walk all day, I can at least get close by nightfall.   And then, I see a truck pulling a horse trailer whip a U-turn up ahead.   As I get in the car, he questions me about drugs and guns.   He tells me he’s armed, and yada yada.  But you could tell he was a little scared.   Which is funny.  Because he’s got a 45.cal gun with an extended   
30 round clip on his hip.   Did he think I would beat him with my cat-hole shovel?  lol.   
Turns out, he’s a 20 year old college student.   He runs 5 ranches and guides big game hunts.   He grew up on ranches out there, and owns a couple of big ones his father left him when he died.   This kid tackles cows and big game for fun.  He’s tough as nails and a hard worker.   He was really nice once he realized I wasn’t out on a killing spree though.   Even better, was that he was going to one of his ranches just to the NorthWest of Big Bend State Park!   It was a 3 hour ride into the heart of the region.  I wasn’t planning on heading down highway 67, but when you are on the road, sometimes you just have to roll with it and see what happens.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 11, 2010)

He dropped me off in front of one of his HUGE ranches.  The front range alone is measured in thousands of acres.   I walked out on highway 67 and started heading south on foot.   The second car that passed pulled over.  As I ran up to the pickup, right before I get to it, a border patrol vehicle lights spinning dives in front of him and 4 agents jump out and head towards us hands on guns.   I sat down, grabbed my i.d., and  wondered what would happen next, as agents can be unpredictable.   You don’t know who’s having a bad day and wants to share that with you.   Amazingly though, they walked up, looked at my I.D.  Asked me a couple of questions to confirm it was mine.  Then asked what I was doing.   Needless to say, but they seemed a little confused that a “non-homeless” guy from Austin would hitch into the desert to come collect scorpions.  Hehe.   But, they said, “well, you just looked a little suspicious” and then “well, have a good trip”, and they left.   Amazingly, the Mexican farmer on his way back to mexico for the night waited through that.   He was really nice, and took me the rest of the way to Shelton, a Ghost town.  The reason I wanted to go to there, is that I was told I could get into the mountains behind it by public road.   So I walk through the old silver mine ruins, and a few still occupied houses, all on dirt roads.   There were no trespassing signs everywhere, including the middle of the street.   I turned around, as you will get buried in someone’s backyard in Texas if they catch you trespassing, especially by the ranches in the country.   As I started walking back to the highway, a rancher with a very questioning look pulled up to me.   He asks what I am doing and I tell him.   He says there aren’t any scorpions out, and there’s no way to get to the mountains without crossing his ranch, which I am sure was a load of bull.  But when you are walking, they are armed and driving, and you’re next to their ranch/graveyard, you don’t argue.   He told me the road I was on was public, but that ranches extended in all directions for 25 miles that he knew about, and said I would have to ask them... I think he was full of it.  But again, who’s gonna win that argument?  Me or his shotgun?   So...
	I kept walking, up and up the dirt road, until I ended up back on highway 67.  At this point, my back and hips are burning from the 70+ pounds I’m carrying, and my eyes are droopy.   I found a low point on the roadside that couldn’t be seen, and threw down my stuff.  Right next to my head, a deer leg hung wrapped in the barbed wire fence.  It had gotten stuck, and it looked like the coyotes had a field day, with bones scattered all around me.  I swung my black light around again, and again no luck.  As I sat looking at the Milky Way, I came to the realization that maybe I had hit the field too early, condemning myself to a beautiful, but fruitless journey.  I started thinking about hot meals, my bed, and the temperature control  we take for granted until left without.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 11, 2010)

I woke to the deer leg and packed up.  I walked back through Shelton, kinda hoping just to tick off the crazy rancher who had led me astray the night before.  I was at least rested this time, and it was a nice walk.  I had decided to just enjoy the scenery, and try and catch a ride up to Marfa for a nice hot cup of coffee.   I stood in front of the empty white church for about 10 minutes, when a pickup truck heading from Marfa whipped a U-turn and pulled up.  “where ya going and when do you need to be there?” says the 20 something barefooted guy.   I replied, “Marfa, and I don’t”.  He smiled and told me to hop in.  Now, for most people, this wouldn’t be a good idea.  Generally, when someone says that to you, they want to do something to you, not take you somewhere.  But after over a decade of doing this, I’m pretty good at telling the difference, and I am always ready to defend myself.  So I jump in.   Come to find out, he’s a college student, and he’s headed to DUDE OF THE DEAD.   He cranks up the classic rock, and off we go to presidio to buy duty free tequilla for the party.  (I don’t drink, it was for him and others).  We arrive to find a few people milling about.   They are all his friends.  All super nice.  First thing out of everyones mouth is “there’s my food, and there’s my beer, help yourself”.  I took a walk on the land.  Found lots of burrows, but nothing under rocks.  The dry sifting sand doesn’t due much for scrapes, but they hold burrows somehow.  I take in the mountains around us.  It’s beautiful.  It’s quiet.  And no one is openly caring heat or threatening me with it.  My backpack is laying in the back of his truck, not on my back, and I can finally relax.   After finding my inner balance again, a smile comes back on my face, and it doesn’t leave the rest of my trip.  More and more people start showing up.  I asked the land owner for trash bags, and started cleaning up the beer bottles already piling up around me.  I was the only person not drinking, and I’m a virgo.  I don’t like being surrounded by trash, and I figure I can help out, seeing as how I didn’t bring food for everyone like everyone seemed to have.  Grills come out, and the smell of  meat fills the area.   Hours before sunset, the bands start.  Some local, some from Austin fill the desert with sound.   The bands were great.  Everyone there was fun and nice.  I was a happy camper.   As the sun set the temperature dropped like a rock.  I had on thermal underwear, fleece vest, soft shell jacket, and my fleece hat.  All of a sudden I thought, maybe I should black light a bit, just in case.  
	So off I went up the hill above the stage.   I waited to get up a ways before turning on my light, so I wouldn’t be a distraction.  But alas, apparently some of the party goers were having a bit too much fun.   I found out later that half of them thought I was a spaceship and were trying to figure out what to say to the aliens when they made first contact!   hehe.  Amazingly, despite temperatures in the mid 40’s, there were scorpions everywhere!   Many were at burrow entrances.  Many crawling across the ground.   I didn’t see any in the bushes or what passes as a tree down there.  But I would estimate that there was a scorpion every square meter.  This is a lower density than I am used to, but still plentiful.   I collected a dozen or so, and not knowing the property lines, I headed back down.  I smoked.  I picked up some bottles.  Showed some people the black lit scorps and was enjoying myself tremendously, when a couple of guys asked if I would take them up the hill to show them scorpions in the wild.  I obliged and off we went.  I let them get one.  Showed them a bunch of others.  Told them all about scorpions.   It was really pleasant having people so interested.  When I told them I needed to get back to the show, you could hear the disappointment in their voices.  They wanted to keep on going!    I stayed up until the music stopped.  It was early in the morning.  Everyone but me was hammered.  And it was time to rest.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 11, 2010)

In the morning, everyone got up and proceeded to finish everything that couldn’t go through the border patrol checkpoint.  We enjoyed it a bit too much, and we ended up hanging out till the middle of the afternoon while people went on hikes, and singer songwriters played and played.  By this time I was starving.   So we caravanned up to Marfa for some darn good pizza at the Pizza Foundation.  Highly recommend it if you pass through someday.  After we wolfed down the pie, we headed back to Alpine, home to many of the attendees including my ride.   I didn’t have much time before sunset, and I was offered a couch for the night.   It didn’t make any sense to stick out my thumb, as I would have to find a campsite at some point, and the odds of getting a decent ride at the time was slim.   So we went and did laundry and then headed to a different guys house because one of his old friends was back in town for the night.  Again, super nice people.  “there’s my fridge, help yourself”.   I was treated very kindly.  I still can hardly get over how nice everyone was.  They stayed up late drinking and playing poker.  I hung out joking and playing with the pack of dogs in the yard.  Hit the hay, woke up, took a shower, and my new friend dropped me off on the east side of town where he had to unload an incoming truck of hay!  
	Now I aim straight for the gas station across the street because I still haven’t had any coffee and I’m zonked.  Yet, not even half way across the two lane highway, one of the nicest guys from the festival and poker night whips a U-turn and picks me up!  He’s on his way to the oil fields by stockton, where he digitally maps them, and yet he takes me two towns out of his way to get me to a good spot in Sanderson.  He drops me off at the gas station, where I finally get  a cup of coffee.  It tasted good and now that I’m heading back home, I carry only two gallons of water, as I plan on just staying in towns until I get rides.  My pack is a lot lighter (50 pounds?), and so I walk across town to the edge and sit and wait.   I wait a good hour or so, when a retiree pulls over and takes me to Dryden.  Along the way, I hear all about the area and it’s history.  He was a very pleasant guy.  Didn’t seem to think what I was doing was out of the ordinary.   He seemed quite country, and has spent decades in this little town in the desert, yet he was worldly more so than most.   He dropped me off in Dryden, which is just a store (No gas).  At 2 in the afternoon on a weekday, the store’s already closed.  There’s a black homeless guy in front doing pushups, and right away starts talking us up.   He’s headed west from San Antonio.  “Do you have any food?” he asks.   The old guy opens his trunk for his bags, and offers him a ride back to Sanderson.  “Oh, thank you pops” he says.  And off they go.   Now Dryden doesn’t have a lot of traffic.  Everyone seems to be driving through in RV’s, which almost never pick up hitch-hikers.  But when I say everyone, I mean the 3 vehicles which passed in that half an hour.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 11, 2010)

Now this guy in a truck pulls over.  He’s coming from the oil fields, where he’s an equipment operator.   He reeks of cologne and his eyes and words speak of too many hours out on the rig.  I believe he said 65 hours working the last four days, his last shift being 17 hours!   He doesn’t pick up hitch-hikers he says, but he had tried to get a soda in Dryden and had to pull up right next to me, so he did to stay awake.  He rambled on most the way about how he was Christian, and if I had a bible to show him, he would give me money.   Then he went on to say Tiger was fulfilling his godly duties, and that incest was what god wanted.  I’m not kidding you.   He ended up offering me money anyway, and was shocked I didn’t want it.   I don’t think he ever wrapped his head around the fact that I’m not homeless, and was just traveling.   But regardless, he got me to Del Rio.  Now I have cell phone service for the first time in days.   I call Paige as she’s on her way home from her parents house in Louisiana.   She say’s she’ll pick me up in Del Rio in 4 hours.  Now there isn’t much in Del Rio, considering the size of the population anyway.   So I went to HEB and god some veggies and dip, fruit and coffee.  I sat outside and met a bunch of characters, including one who offered to put me up anytime I come through Del Rio.   They were all Mexican, and once they realized I didn’t give a hoot if they were purple people from zandar, Mexican or cracker, they became really friendly as well.   I had a crowd around me for a while.  Good fun. 
	 Well, that about wraps it up.  Quite an adventure wrapped up in a few days eh?  I found a bunch of scorpions, but that ended up being the least of what I got in the desert.  My soul has been reawakened.  I made a lot of friends.   I now have places to stay across the region.  I have hiking buddies when I get there too, and they know the area as many of them, go hiking every weekend.   I have some memories I won’t soon forget, and many reasons to go back and make more.  I love the desert.  I love the desolation.  But even in the middle of “nowhere”, I was never alone.  Meeting new people, and not knowing what’s around the corner, the excitement of it all, that is truly the best part of hitch-hiking in the desert.  I wouldn’t recommend it to most though.  It’s stupid and dangerous.   Reckless and dehydrating.   Painful to your back and ego.  A lot of people will stare, some will threaten.  But when it comes down to it, if you are well prepared, and don’t mess with the locals or their property, there is a lot more to the desert than just scorpions.   I recommend to anyone to go.    Just be careful.  The desert is unforgiving to the weak or foolish.  Peace, Ryan


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, I hope you all enjoyed my story.   If I wasn't so busy, I could have done it better.  But I'm exhausted.  And my schedule is filling faster than I can keep up with it.  I have no idea what scorpions I got yet.  It may take some time for me to figure out.  But, despite my goals, they really became a side note to the trip anyway.  I won't be on as much in the near future at very least.  But I will be checking regularly, just for brief moments.  If anyone needs to give me a shout, please email me as my box is full.  I think you just need to click on my screen name and you have the option of emailing me.  If this is not the case, post a reply and I will post my email.  Again, hope you all enjoyed, and there is more to come, as it looks like I have a short trip coming up again here soon.   Although this one will be by car.   Also, I am still looking for someone to hit South Texas with me down by the Gulf for D. Diablo.  

Peace, r


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah that was a fun read, mostly because I'm familiar with the places you mentioned, it was as though I were there.  I think "Shafter" is the name of that old mining town.  That gas station in Sanderson, the old gas station in Dryden, it was kind of cool picturing the places, and I know which road you started walking into Mex on in Del Rio lol, easy to get turned around there.  The motel in Sanderson across the street from the larger sized gas station has some snakes and sometimes Scolopendra, vinegarones and now and then D. whitei in the lobby, did you happened to go in there?  He may be out of biz though since snake hunting is illegal along the road now, that was 90% of his business gone.  I can't imagine hitching and walking down those roads, ..actually I can, but only if I knew I had a car parked somewhere in the area, pretty crazy to me but you know how to do it.  Do you know how many sps of scorps you picked up?


----------



## forrestpengra (Mar 11, 2010)

Absolutely incredible story!!!  You do what I only dream of doing.


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 11, 2010)

Great story!!! So how many scorpions did you find??? And when you do have the chance post up some pictures.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry everyone!   I need a time machine, or a time pause button.   I have to start packing as apparently I am heading out tonight for a new trip for the weekend!  yeah.   Then, when I get back, I will pop up a quick, super short trip report for this weekend.   Then I have to work. (make masks) for the rest of the week.  I'm not trying to ignore, I just can't hardly get on here right now.  So busy, and it keeps piling on, but I love it.  Give me more.     I'll be back to computer access by monday.  My box is and will be full for a while.  click on my screen name to email me.  

Galo, I may need your help with that when I get back.   Possibly 3-5 species.  Not really sure yet!   Haven't hardly had a chance to look at them.   but they're all different than what I've had.  Well, some of them are Vittatus, but they don't look like the mesic or xeric I've had...  I may have panthernensis and chisos, (apparently, chisos exist out of the park as well according to my source, I wasn't very close to it where I collected.)  But again, I've barely begun to even look at them.   And,... ah.  I gotta go... 


Peace, ryan


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 12, 2010)

Man I love the desert. It's one of my favorite places.

Nice report...you should write a book on your travels...excellent writing.

My suggestion for a place to see: Go to Namibia...seriously. The Namib Desert in the Sossusvlei area and to the south and north is an amazing place.

Unfortunately these get automatically resized in th e AB gallery...the originals are even more amazing...of course being there is best.  The first panorama is on my work desk top and I still get chills when I look at it and remember...actually they all give me chills...I can almost smell the place and feel the cool morning air in that sunrise photo...































John
];')


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome!  The closest I have come to seeing that in Africa is by going to Google Earth.  The red soil is very wide spread, you can see it at Google Earth.  I see it on some WC scorpions from Africa too.  I assume it's iron oxide that gives it that color, do you know for sure what gives it that red color?  I try to bring seeds back from plants in the desert that I smell there, trying to grow some creosote plants right now but nothing is coming up.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 13, 2010)

Get some P.Reddelli for me. :8o


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm back.   Awesome 24 hour trip to a secret spot in the desert.   Camped in an overhang on a cliff.  Found lots of scorpions.  I found a few D. lindo, xeric C. vittatus, V. waueri, and one or two others I didn't recognize off hand.  Lots of specimens to house and feed despite not arriving until 10 and seeing freezing temp overnight.   All specimens found under flipped rocks.  Still haven't I.D. last trip species.   Running really short on time.   Will write more soon.   For those trying to contact me, my inbox is and will be full for a bit.

Please email me by clicking on my screen name and then send email.   

Kugellager- The Namib huh?   I could do africa.   I don't know when I will have that kind of cash though.  I wouldn't need much when there.  But I'd have to fly, round trip ouch!  I would maybe rent a camel and try to catch a caravan crossing.  They still have Nomads right?   I'm a Nomad.     So when would be a good time to find LOTS of scorpions to photograph?   Dang, I need to buy a decent camera too.  I'd have to sell a lot of masks....  Anyone know a good mask market coming up?  Besides next year in Nola?
Oooo, but I want to go.   I really do.  I'll go anywhere except countries where the killing of non-believers is common.   Anywhere.    With $50 in hand if I have to.   Wow.  Looks like heaven there though.   Hell maybe if you don't pack enough water.   But heaven otherwise.   If anyone has any suggestions on how I could get to africa on the cheap, please contact me.  I guess I could go by cargo ship too.  Work my way across on a ship?  :?

DW, I will be looking for you soon.  Send me an email would you?    

Okay, well, gotta go.   Hope everyones well, and if you need anything, you should email me. "An injury to one, is an injury to all" Solidarity-Tchkung!, R

P.s.  I think I got some good pictures this time of the area!  Will put up soon if any come out..


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 13, 2010)

some pictures, ****** The Poison Gas sign was far from collecting area, that was a side trip for gas and coffee.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 13, 2010)

and a couple more


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you go beyond the Sign and Barbed Wire?lol. I read someplace the Govt buried barrels of Mustard Gas in the Desert in random places in the 40s 50s and 60s.


----------



## Sithis (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow man I wish I could have gone along on that trip. My bioluminescent shrooms are taking 4 ever to grow. I'm glad to see that you made it allright. How were the nights what was the temp around? I went roaming last night trying to find scorps All i found were wild dogs and a skunk.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 14, 2010)

It was pretty awesome out, all we found were scorpions, no run ins with rattlesnakes or copperheads, most likely due to low temps.  We saw a few tarantula molts/burrows, but neither of  use were interested in them, plus there were so few it would have been hard to justify taking 1.

The worst was finding a D. lindo for just long enough to watch it run into its burrow.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 14, 2010)

I didn't want to share with everyone that you went Harlock without talking to you about it first.   But obviously, you are volunteering that information, email me if you want me to put up pics with your face!  Otherwise, I will just email them to you,...  Here's a couple more, with our camping spot, and another topo/flora picture..   hehe 

btw, Harlock is a trooper in the field, if anyone needs to know that.  :clap:


----------



## Sithis (Mar 15, 2010)

Harlock said:


> It was pretty awesome out, all we found were scorpions, no run ins with rattlesnakes or copperheads, most likely due to low temps.  We saw a few tarantula molts/burrows, but neither of  use were interested in them, plus there were so few it would have been hard to justify taking 1.
> 
> The worst was finding a D. lindo for just long enough to watch it run into its burrow.


Cool man I didnt think anybody else went along. Still has to take guts. We have ranchers like that out here. and yea they are all armed to the teeth. as am i.
Anyway I hope to see and hear more of your trip:clap:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 15, 2010)

which one?     Sorry, but there are two trips on here.  First one, to Big Bend was alone.   The second one was just 24 hours!   Anyway, I have a lot to do this week.   I'm just hoping to have some i.d.s done and posted before my next trip!   I don't know if I will be writing much more for these two..  

r


----------



## Sithis (Mar 15, 2010)

I was talkin about big bend. I tried to get off from work but I have no vacation left. Took it all wen my son was born.

 Sounded like an adventure. man dude youve got guts hitchin out there! Those folks can be pretty unkind and they dont seem to like outsiders in a very creepy way. I had some about 5 years ago when I was walkin by some ranches. 3 guys in a pickup tried to run me over then got out to jump me with a bat and a crowbar. Good thing I can run or I think my body would have never been found. but Man I wish I could have gone. It sounds so fun. A 70lb pack? had to be gruelling

Do you mind if i post a link to this on scorpion forum so everyone can read your story?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 15, 2010)

Sithis said:


> I was talkin about big bend. I tried to get off from work but I have no vacation left. Took it all wen my son was born.
> 
> Sounded like an adventure. man dude youve got guts hitchin out there! Those folks can be pretty unkind and they dont seem to like outsiders in a very creepy way. I had some about 5 years ago when I was walkin by some ranches. 3 guys in a pickup tried to run me over then got out to jump me with a bat and a crowbar. Good thing I can run or I think my body would have never been found. but Man I wish I could have gone. It sounds so fun. A 70lb pack? had to be gruelling
> 
> Do you mind if i post a link to this on scorpion forum so everyone can read your story?


Yeah, please post a link.  I have been meaning to, but "time keeps on slipping slipping slipping, into the future"   

70LBS probably doesn't sound like much.  But I only weight 140.   And I haven't been packing weight for years.  My shoulders are still sore.  I think next time, if I don't have a partner with a vehicle going, I'm going to bike.  My cargo bike will be fine for a week or two.  I probably won't be able to hardly move my legs when I return, but I will be much more mobile while there.   

I wish I had more time to cover everything I am seeing in more detail, but I have to make masks, (I have a good sales opportunity thursday), so I can afford to take more trips!   I either have to have half the gas money, (plus food, batteries, coffee!), or just the supplies and have to be gone for a long time.  But I have a lot to do.  If I can afford to pay for at least a ride halfway, that saves a week of time!   SO I need to get mask making...  Maybe one of these days, things will smooth out a bit, and I can spend more time writing.   Btw, How's the bioluminescents coming?  I'm sure you noticed the store thread.   I want that in my store!!


----------



## Sithis (Mar 15, 2010)

I would hate to pack 70lbs  I weigh 180 and it would be a pain for me. The mushrooms are taking for ever to grow "fruit" When they do I will send you some spores in the mail I am thinking of cutting a part out to see if I can get it to grow better in my scorp cage maybe they need oxygen?

Do you have a place online to view masks that you've made? do you use smoothon? I made a couple as a hobby they werent bad but were not professional.


----------



## Jilly1337 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great story.  You did an amazing job describing the minute details which really gives it a lot of feeling.  Keep them coming!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 15, 2010)

Sithis said:


> I would hate to pack 70lbs  I weigh 180 and it would be a pain for me. The mushrooms are taking for ever to grow "fruit" When they do I will send you some spores in the mail I am thinking of cutting a part out to see if I can get it to grow better in my scorp cage maybe they need oxygen?
> 
> Do you have a place online to view masks that you've made? do you use smoothon? I made a couple as a hobby they werent bad but were not professional.


We have a site with some masks up, but the pictures aren't doing them justice.  They are really nice.   Right now, just starting off, we're going to price them lower to just to get going, but most of our masks, should retail from $100-$300 once we get rolling.   I'm hoping to meet a few people thursday, but really, once I start meeting international dealers at the Nola mask market, I think we're going to be really successful.   

Oh, yeah, I don't know what the website is... Paige put it up., I will ask when she gets home.


----------



## YeloNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome photos. I wish to have some of that grass and sand in my enclosures


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 16, 2010)

YeloNeck said:


> Awesome photos. I wish to have some of that grass and sand in my enclosures


I'm not carrying sand in my backpack!   :razz:



Btw, If I sell a few extra masks Thursday, I will be heading to Big Bend again in 9 days or so if anyone is interested in coming.   I hope to have 4-6 days down there.  I am currently planning on biking, and may not have a ton to contribute to gas.

But if you want to bike with me, or have the gas to burn, email me

Nomadinexile@hushmail.com

And this trip is for D. whitei and D. lindo.  Okay, we can get a ton of other species as well (14 species in area!), but I'm looking for Diplocentrus whitei.

*Also note, this area is also habitat for one of the most dangerous snakes in the world.  The mojave rattlesnake can kill an adult horse in less time than it would take a medivac helicopter to reach us.   This snake is no joke.  If you want to come, you better come ready!   

oh, and one more thing, I think we can get a ride half way or so.  So that would leave us with 3 days biking each way.  Plus time there.   Looking at about 10 to 12 days by bike.   ~r


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 16, 2010)

I almost forgot.  I got some tentative I.d.s today from last trip by bb.  I have a Parauroctonus sp., Vaejovis coahuilae, Two C. vittatus morphs (which I need help with btw.). 

The short overnight recently, I got a bunch of V. waueri, C. vittatus "xeric", and D. lindos.  I may have another one or two in instars, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 16, 2010)

wish i could read this, but it kills my eyes on this screen, and i don't have ink 

i want some scorpions!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 16, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> wish i could read this, but it kills my eyes on this screen, and i don't have ink
> 
> i want some scorpions!


I haven't forgotten about you.  I need some time, but soon enough I will have a sale again...


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 16, 2010)

when are you coming threw arizona?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 16, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> when are you coming threw arizona?


Depends.  I need to soon huh?   This month is looking locked up.  How's next month look for you?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 17, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Depends.  I need to soon huh?   This month is looking locked up.  How's next month look for you?


i live out here, doesn't matter too me, I would sorta like to do it spring break time when eve that is, because I'm still in school lol


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 17, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> i live out here, doesn't matter too me, I would sorta like to do it spring break time when eve that is, because I'm still in school lol


spring break time is now isn't it???? Find out when your break is would you?  And I'll see if I can make it.  Worse case would be summer break if I can't.


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 18, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Kugellager- The Namib huh?   I could do africa.   I don't know when I will have that kind of cash though.  I wouldn't need much when there.  But I'd have to fly, round trip ouch!  I would maybe rent a camel and try to catch a caravan crossing.  They still have Nomads right?   I'm a Nomad.     So when would be a good time to find LOTS of scorpions to photograph?   Dang, I need to buy a decent camera too.  I'd have to sell a lot of masks....  Anyone know a good mask market coming up?  Besides next year in Nola?
> Oooo, but I want to go.   I really do.  I'll go anywhere except countries where the killing of non-believers is common.   Anywhere.    With $50 in hand if I have to.   Wow.  Looks like heaven there though.   Hell maybe if you don't pack enough water.   But heaven otherwise.   If anyone has any suggestions on how I could get to africa on the cheap, please contact me.  I guess I could go by cargo ship too.  Work my way across on a ship?  :?


Yeah I think you would like it.  It is IME and from what I hear a safe place for foreigners to be.  I think it would be relatively inexpensive (if camping) once you got there as we did a lot of driving in the central part and supplied up in Windhoek before we left.  There is almost nothing between Windhoek and Sossusvlei area where the photos were taken on my honeymoon. There is even less to the south (look for Sossusvlei in Google Earth).  The stars are amazing at night (different due to S hemishpere too) The time to go is May-June when we went.  Near freezing at night and up to 80F in day...some where in between most of the time...very dry of course...water outside of cities (Windhoek) you need to be careful...

My wife and I went for our honeymoon and went high end...but I did collect and photograph some scorpions on several evenings while she showered before dinner - It was dusk/twilight.

See here for my honeymoon trip scorps:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=128031&highlight=namibia

John
];')


----------

